# Great Information for Homecookers About Oils From Balance IT



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Balance IT just posted this on their Facebook page. It explains that while olive and coconut oil have great health benefits, they can't be substituted for other oils in a homecooked diet. 



Balance IT
Liked · 3 hours ago 

We have gotten many questions pointing towards why we use certain vegetable oils over others to provide the essential fatty acid linoleic acid in homemade dog and cat food recipes. Typically, it is related to linoleic acid content, which can vary greatly among oils (please see the comparison table below). Since linoleic acid is an n-6 or omega-6 fatty acid, some oils that are promoted for other health benefits due to their low n-6 content and/or high n-3 fatty acid content are inherently not a good choice to meet the linoleic acid requirement when trying to minimize the amount of oil/fat added to the overall diet. If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us, we would love to help!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Very interesting, Marj. I give Tyler some coconut oil but I guess I should go with one of the others with higher amounts. I just have to be careful because of my son's allergy to nuts.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Tyler eats commercial food, right? Coconut oil is wonderful supplement. This was just directed at homecookers who have to add oil to balance a recipe.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nope, I home cook for him. He won't touch any commercial food, even things like Dr. Harvey's etc. His BAT and blood work's been good and the vet's been pleased with his health and weight. I've given him some supplements and also like to give a little bit of coconut oil each day - 1/8tsp.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Nope, I home cook for him. He won't touch any commercial food, even things like Dr. Harvey's etc. His BAT and blood work's been good and the vet's been pleased with his health and weight. I've given him some supplements and also like to give a little bit of coconut oil each day - 1/8tsp.


Another Malt boy spoiled by mom's cooking, huh? LOL!

Coconut oil has wonderful health benefits so I would continue to give it to Tyler. Just don't use it in place of whatever oil his recipe calls for.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Coconut oil is good for them.... 

I rotate oils, as there are benefits to many of them. I don't use all of those on the list, but we use a good handful.

Aim for a balanced and colorful week


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been using organic unsweetened coconut shreds sprinkled on her grain-free NOW kibble or her canned food every single day for a full year now. If there is no coconut on the food....little missy goes right into her bed until I put it in. I also use olive oil too but mostly just use the coconut shreds. Glad to know that it is vey healthy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I too use Coconut Oil in my homecooked food along with vitamins and calcium. Maybe I will start to rotate oils a little bit. Zoe has never had any bloodwork done. I did ask my vet to do this a few months ago and he said its not necessary. Now I know it is and I want it done so I have to find another vet. I have been very dissapointed in my choices of vets in my area....but will find one even if I have to travel. 

Thank you Marj for that info.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Marj. I do rotate oils, fish, olive, coconut and walnut, but will use walnut a little more now. Sounds like you are liking Balance IT. I may get some to give it a try, had it pull up a recipe which was rice and cottage cheese. I wouldn't usually feed that at all, cottage cheese isn't liked much and dairy does make them a little loose and I don't feed rice unless they are unwell as I feel it is very deficient in nutrients compared to veg. Do most of these recipes include rice and starchy carbs?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Funny, I don't research and go out of my way to cook for my skin kids, but I am going to print this up and head to the health food store to buy healthy oils for my pups. Is that bad?

Let them eat Dorritos...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

silverhaven said:


> Thanks Marj. I do rotate oils, fish, olive, coconut and walnut, but will use walnut a little more now. Sounds like you are liking Balance IT. I may get some to give it a try, had it pull up a recipe which was rice and cottage cheese. I wouldn't usually feed that at all, cottage cheese isn't liked much and dairy does make them a little loose and I don't feed rice unless they are unwell as I feel it is very deficient in nutrients compared to veg. Do most of these recipes include rice and starchy carbs?


I really like Balance IT. I find it much easier to use their supplement than have to add all the separate ones like I did with Lady. A bottle is $45 with free shipping and will last Bailey close to four months so it's pretty reasonable. Bailey is huge, too. It would last a five pound Maltese even longer.

You can pick your carb source with Balance IT. Bailey won't touch rice or barley. I've been using recipes with sweet potatoes so far. The recipes seem to be endless. You choose your carb source, then your protein and it generates a bunch of recipes. They are all free, too! I've printed out quite a few of them already. I put them in a plastic sleeve and keep them in a binder.

I love the variety. I made Bailey "Orange You Glad It's Dinnertime" yesterday with salmon, sweet potatoes and carrots. He eats better than I do!

You should go to their website and just generate a few recipes and see what you think of them since there is no charge.

Coconut and olive oil don't have enough linoleic acid to be used in recipes. All the Balance It recipes I have generated call for either canola (with poultry) or corn oil (with beef and fish). I substitute walnut oil for corn oil as it does allow you to do that. I don't feed wheat, corn or soy. Lady's recipes called for either sunflower or safflower oil. I gave her coconut oil as an extra for it's health benefits.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Marj, how long does a bottle of the suppliment last you? Nevermind I see you just answered it  When I went to check it out the only recipes it gave me were one ingredient recipes? Do you have to do something special to get a more rounded meal?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

shellbeme said:


> Marj, how long does a bottle of the suppliment last you? Nevermind I see you just answered it  When I went to check it out the only recipes it gave me were one ingredient recipes? Do you have to do something special to get a more rounded meal?


You have to enter your carb of choice first, then a little box will appear for you to select your protein. Then it will generate a bunch of recipes. You have to select "view" to see them.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Marj, I will check it out more. I used to supplement with kibble somewhat but have stopped that recently as I found it made both of them have upset tummy's. Dr Harvey's is handy and I use that quite a bit, but Penny likes to pick out the veg. and drop it on the floor and just eat the meat. LOL. So she only get the proper veg. when I actually mash it in. These spoiled dogs  I also feed sweetpotato and some potato  but no grains. 

How much is added to a say 4oz portion? I know the Hilary's blend was just way too much powder for mine to eat it. I ended up throwing it away. I think you have tried that one.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I really like Balance IT. I find it much easier to use their supplement than have to add all the separate ones like I did with Lady. A bottle is $45 with free shipping and will last Bailey close to four months so it's pretty reasonable. Bailey is huge, too. It would last a five pound Maltese even longer.
> 
> *You can pick your carb source with Balance IT. Bailey won't touch rice or barley. I've been using recipes with sweet potatoes so far.* The recipes seem to be endless. You choose your carb source, then your protein and it generates a bunch of recipes. They are all free, too! I've printed out quite a few of them already. I put them in a plastic sleeve and keep them in a binder.
> 
> ...


 
For some reason i don't get sweet potato or really any potato as a carb source option. Ours is barley, alfalfa sprouts, barley, brocoli, green or snap beans ect. but no rice or any type of potato. :huh:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> For some reason i don't get sweet potato or really any potato as a carb source option. Ours is barley, alfalfa sprouts, barley, brocoli, green or snap beans ect. but no rice or any type of potato. :huh:


I think it can also depend on which formula of BALANCE IT that you choose?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> For some reason i don't get sweet potato or really any potato as a carb source option. Ours is barley, alfalfa sprouts, barley, brocoli, green or snap beans ect. but no rice or any type of potato. :huh:


I guess I am not fully understanding the site, only seems to give me one option for carb or Balance IT followed by one optional protein. No recipes at all.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> For some reason i don't get sweet potato or really any potato as a carb source option. Ours is barley, alfalfa sprouts, barley, brocoli, green or snap beans ect. but no rice or any type of potato. :huh:


Bailey gets veggies in his food, too - peas, carrots, green beans, broccoli, carrots, etc. 

Bailey won't touch rice or barley. Sweet or white potatoes are also a good carb option for those who like to feed grain free. Lady's recipe always included sweet potatoes such they are such a good source of fiber. Bailey loves sweet potatoes. I dehydrate them for chews, too!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

silverhaven said:


> I guess I am not fully understanding the site, only seems to give me one option for carb or Balance IT followed by one optional protein. No recipes at all.



Hmmm....are you checking boxes for health issues when you enter your pet's information? The free recipes are only for healthy pets. If your pet has health issues you have to have a custom formulated recipe from their nutritionists.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you, Marj! I'm so glad you shared your experience with Balance IT so far! I signed up and viewed a sample recipe for Obi. Seems so easy and a lot cheaper than I thought for the supplements- one bottle will last him 170 days apparently. 

I want to try this out because I like to cook and have all these ingredients on hand since we eat the same things! 

Do you know if any of the supplements are sourced in China?

I'm going to order a bottle and give it a go . It actually seems more economical to home cook compared to some premium raw foods out there.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> It actually seems more economical to home cook compared to some premium raw foods out there.


I think so too. Let us know how Obi likes it. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

shellbeme said:


> I think it can also depend on which formula of BALANCE IT that you choose?





Ladysmom said:


> Bailey gets veggies in his food, too - peas, carrots, green beans, broccoli, carrots, etc.
> 
> Bailey won't touch rice or barley. Sweet or white potatoes are also a good carb option for those who like to feed grain free. Lady's recipe always included sweet potatoes such they are such a good source of fiber. Bailey loves sweet potatoes. I dehydrate them for chews, too!


I think i'm just confused as to how you got sweet potatoes and rice to choose from for Bailey. Here's what my choices are for the kids.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> I think i'm just confused as to how you got sweet potatoes and rice to choose from for Bailey. Here's what my choices are for the kids.


You have to continue to scroll down to see all the carb choices. They are in alphabetical order. You only see the A's and B's!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> Thank you, Marj! I'm so glad you shared your experience with Balance IT so far! I signed up and viewed a sample recipe for Obi. Seems so easy and a lot cheaper than I thought for the supplements- one bottle will last him 170 days apparently.
> 
> I want to try this out because I like to cook and have all these ingredients on hand since we eat the same things!
> 
> ...


It says "Made in the USA" on the bottle, but you'd have to call to find out where everything is sourced. This is the toll free customer service #:

1-888-HOMEMADE (346-6362)

It's distributed by DVM Pharmaceuticals. I know they make a lot of veterinary products.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Hmmm....are you checking boxes for health issues when you enter your pet's information? The free recipes are only for healthy pets. If your pet has health issues you have to have a custom formulated recipe from their nutritionists.


Oh that may be it. I put in slightly underweight, although for her size she probably isn't really. I will just try the regular. Tks


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Oh that may be it. I put in slightly underweight, although for her size she probably isn't really. I will just try the regular. Tks


Yes, that was it. It even says in red at the top :blink: I am pretty loopy right now, changed my thyroid meds :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Yes, that was it. It even says in red at the top :blink: I am pretty loopy right now, changed my thyroid meds :HistericalSmiley:


It's not you. That website is not designed very well in terms of usability. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> You have to continue to scroll down to see all the carb choices. They are in alphabetical order. You only see the A's and B's!




That would probably help! :HistericalSmiley: :embarrassed:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> That would probably help! :HistericalSmiley: :embarrassed:


 Debbie, you crack me up!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> It says "Made in the USA" on the bottle, but you'd have to call to find out where everything is sourced. This is the toll free customer service #:
> 
> 1-888-HOMEMADE (346-6362)
> 
> ...


I ordered the bottle of Canine supplement yesterday and it should get here by tomorrow! I talked to Mercedes at BalanceIT over the phone and she said that the vitamins and minerals are sourced from the US except a few that are only available from China and that they independently test them at their facility for purity. The vitamins come from Illinois and then sent to them in Davis, CA. She said there are no US alternative to some of the minerals from China and that since they independently test them, there has never been an issue.

I feel comfortable with this explanation. Even most human supplements contain some ingredients from China- its just unavoidable sometimes.

I also talked to her about the best method in making batches. She said to add in the supplement AFTER the food has been reheated each day. 

I printed a few recipes and have them in a folder and I'll report back after I cook!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> I ordered the bottle of Canine supplement yesterday and it should get here by tomorrow! I talked to Mercedes at BalanceIT over the phone and she said that the vitamins and minerals are sourced from the US except a few that are only available from China and that they independently test them at their facility for purity. The vitamins come from Illinois and then sent to them in Davis, CA. She said there are no US alternative to some of the minerals from China and that since they independently test them, there has never been an issue.
> 
> I feel comfortable with this explanation. Even most human supplements contain some ingredients from China- its just unavoidable sometimes.
> 
> ...


That's good to know! I know the Balance It supplement is used by independent nutritionists, too. Pet Diets (Dr. Rebecca L. Remillard) uses Balance IT in her recipes.

PetDiets - Diets for Healthy Pets - the right diet made easy!

I had to buy all the individual supplements when I cooked for Lady and I remember having to be very careful about bone meal. Human bone meal is much safer than the bone meal sold for pets. The calcium to phosphorus ratio was tricky, too, as dogs have a much higher calcium requirement than we do.

I am very happy to just buy one bottle of Balance IT!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the info in it, but after checking out Balance It a lot more. I feel it isn't for me. Way too low protein and way too much poor carb. I prefer to feed natural food that has the needed nutrients. Turns out I don't need to add much in the way of lineolic acid as I do feed them dark chicken and some skin, plus walnut. Mine are doing well so no worries


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Interesting article from Dogs Naturally about Omega 3's and fish oil. Now I understand why I have to give Bailey his fish oil capsule in addition to the oil I add to his food for linoleic acids.

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/omega-3-fish-oils-essential-dogs/


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Day 2 of the balance it home cooked meals. It's like fried rice for dogs! Obi is liking it so far ;-) the supplement does impart a little chalky flavor but absorbs well and he doesn't seem to mind. I tasted it before and after the supplement and could notice the slight difference. But, Obi is a happy pup with four paws up so far!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Thanks for all the info in it, but after checking out Balance It a lot more. I feel it isn't for me. Way too low protein and way too much poor carb. I prefer to feed natural food that has the needed nutrients. Turns out I don't need to add much in the way of lineolic acid as I do feed them dark chicken and some skin, plus walnut. Mine are doing well so no worries


How much protein are you aiming for? The recipes I generated have anywhere from 24-50% protein.

Now that I think of it, I am wondering how the protein/carb levels in homecooked food compare to commercial foods since its not in a dry matter basis. Can anyone with more experience give insight on this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> View attachment 123346
> 
> 
> Day 2 of the balance it home cooked meals. It's like fried rice for dogs! Obi is liking it so far ;-) the supplement does impart a little chalky flavor but absorbs well and he doesn't seem to mind. I tasted it before and after the supplement and could notice the slight difference. But, Obi is a happy pup with four paws up so far!
> ...


That looks yummy!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> How much protein are you aiming for? The recipes I generated have anywhere from 24-50% protein.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I am wondering how the protein/carb levels in homecooked food compare to commercial foods since its not in a dry matter basis. Can anyone with more experience give insight on this?
> 
> ...


I found the same thing. The Orange You Glad It's Dinnertime with salmon as the protein is only 21% protein and the High Protein Chicken and Sweet Potato is 40%. I am doing beef this month, both high protein recipes. With sweet potato it is 30% protein and with white potato 29% protein. 

I don't worry as much about a slightly higher protein with homemade. I have heard that it is the high protein kibble that is so hard of the kidneys and liver because they keep the dog in a constant state of dehydration. That makes sense as I have found Bailey drinks about 1/4 to 1/3 the amount of water he drank with Fromm kibble.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> View attachment 123346
> 
> 
> Day 2 of the balance it home cooked meals. It's like fried rice for dogs! Obi is liking it so far ;-) the supplement does impart a little chalky flavor but absorbs well and he doesn't seem to mind. I tasted it before and after the supplement and could notice the slight difference. But, Obi is a happy pup with four paws up so far!
> ...


Nice! That looks delicious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

It looks good...I ordered the supplement and should have it by Thursday. I can't wait to try it. Marj, how often do you rotate the protein?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

hoaloha said:


> How much protein are you aiming for? The recipes I generated have anywhere from 24-50% protein.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I am wondering how the protein/carb levels in homecooked food compare to commercial foods since its not in a dry matter basis. Can anyone with more experience give insight on this?
> 
> ...


I found this when I was researching Balance It funnily enough. Home-Prepared Dog Food – How to Make a Balanced Diet - Whole Dog Journal Article

It states minimum 50%. I give 2 protein to 1 carb. usually. but sometimes do 50/50 and no grains. I realized that these recipes were also for very big dogs, so they really needed to add more filler style starches otherwise it would be cost prohibitive. 

I looked up beef out of interest and 100g of beef contains only 26g of protein. Beef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
So I should probably be saying meat rather than protein 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beef


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

silverhaven said:


> I found this when I was researching Balance It funnily enough. Home-Prepared Dog Food – How to Make a Balanced Diet - Whole Dog Journal Article
> 
> It states minimum 50%. I give 2 protein to 1 carb. usually. but sometimes do 50/50 and no grains. I realized that these recipes were also for very big dogs, so they really needed to add more filler style starches otherwise it would be cost prohibitive.
> 
> ...



How in the world do you calculate what supplements to add following these guidelines? It was so vague about oils I wouldn't know where to begin! 

The iodine requirement had me stumped, too.

"*Iodine:* Too much or too little iodine can suppress thyroid function, *and it’s hard to know how much is in the diet.* A 50-pound dog needs about 300 mcg (micrograms) of iodine daily. Kelp is high in iodine, though the amount varies considerably among supplements."

I don't know if I have enough kitchen space or $$$$ for all the individual supplements listed!

I guess I am basically lazy when it comes to homecooking. I am also not that good in math to do all that calculating! :brownbag:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> How in the world do you calculate what supplements to add following these guidelines? It was so vague about oils I wouldn't know where to begin!
> 
> The iodine requirement had me stumped, too.
> 
> ...


When it comes to iodine, I use some iodized salt and sometimes add Solid Gold Seameal just to ensure. Their bloodwork shows nicely mid range so it isn't a worry. The range is pretty large too. So it really isn't that scary. If you feed a good variety of food, you don't need that much extra, it is only when you are feeding low quality food that they become deficient. I do add some, calcium, probiotic with enzymes (mainly because dairy doesn't agree with them that much) and oils, but that is pretty much it. But I do buy organic meat including heart etc. and the same for veg. No I do not calculate, it really isn't necessary. Bloodwork helps to reassure me that I am doing ok. I look for overall balance. Sometimes I go through the list of things they need for a good diet, just to see if I think they may be getting deficient in some way. I am realizing I haven't given extra vitamin E recently so will add some.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh! I do also feed Dr Harvey's for several meals a week.  I used to feed some kibble, but they don't do well on kibble.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for this info! I just ordered the supplement and plan to homecook for my M&M's. The receipes are so simple and looks like it is totally doable. Mimi has some allergies and she just hates dry kibble but goes crazy over regular human food. I struggle to maintain her weight so I think home cooking will be great for her. Milo on the other hand is a pretty good eater but thanks to Mimi, Milo will be getting home cooked meals too! I am so excited! 

I am so tired of all the food recall!!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I got the Balance It supplements and cooked their first meal. The ingredients is sweet potato, hard boiled egg & canola oil. Mimi & Milo was so excited and ate like there is no tomorrow. Below is a picture of the meal for one days worth for both Mim and Milo. It's kinda funny but my picky Mimi spit out the white part of the egg and only tried to eat the yolk and the sweet potato only. I had to crumble up the white part of the egg smaller so that she can't pick it out.


----------

